# My Vaping Causing My Landlord And His Wife Who Live Above Me To Cough And Their Asthma To Act Up



## ET (17/7/14)

I have now officially been notified i am not allowed to vape inside my room anymore as the "smoke" is causing their lungs to fudge up and their bed smells like nicotine. Both are now supposedly coughing badly from my ecig use. I live in his converted garage and it seems the vape "smoke" travels about 7 meters upwards to stuff their lungs up. Yeah me

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Alex (17/7/14)

ET said:


> I have now officially been notified i am not allowed to vape inside my room anymore as the "smoke" is causing their lungs to fudge up and their bed smells like nicotine. Both are now supposedly coughing badly from my ecig use. I live in his converted garage and it seems the vape "smoke" travels about 7 meters upwards to stuff their lungs up. Yeah me


 
More like they have the flu, but it's easier to just blame it on the vapour.


----------



## MarkK (17/7/14)

LIES 

There are studies showing ecigs reduce asthma and make breathing easier.
Please remember asthma pump inhalers contain the same ingredients  

@Alex I am an idiot here, you are the correct person to source medically relevant material.
@ET I would print the studies and leave it at that... they are giving you k@k because of what they read in the YOU and just blaming you for it ... Give them some thing better to read!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (17/7/14)

MarkK said:


> LIES
> 
> There are studies showing ecigs reduce asthma and make breathing easier.
> Please remember asthma pump inhalers contain the same ingredients
> ...


 
I think they read it in the DRUM magazine

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Necris (17/7/14)

I dropped cigs a month ago, I picked up my duovent inhaler yesterday and took a puff to see if it was still good, havent needed it since I quit.
6 months ago I was tested for lung function and came up at 75%, have spent hours on nebulizers and sucking on inhalers...not once since vaping a Proper eciggy and decent juice

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Metal Liz (17/7/14)

What absolute horse shit!!! Like Alex said they probably have the flu coming along and like MarkK said, give them the relevant info to read in stead of the you magazine to educate them!!!

Or otherwise move out, cause stupid is not a disease that's curable... Unfortunately...

Vape strong and rock hard ET

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Tom (17/7/14)

What exactly is the smell of nicotine??? Did you ask them?


----------



## Alex (17/7/14)

Here's some info for you to share

http://www.ecigalternative.com/ecigarette-studies-research.htm


----------



## johan (17/7/14)

Look at your land lords in a positive way @ET

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Cat (17/7/14)

You need to move. Work on it. it ain't gonna come right.


----------



## ET (17/7/14)

yeah it's his nonconfrontational way of kicking me out, sure as sure

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## annemarievdh (17/7/14)

Hahahahahahaha that is so ridiculously stupid !!!! I had to advice a lady at a puff store today that asked me about our liquids. She said her sisters asthma is acting up since she started vaping a week ago... ( I giggled without showing it ) THEN

Explained it calmly that the same stuff that goes in an inhaler is in the e-liquid. It's just her lungs getting rid of all the bad stuff in them from smoking...

I walked away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/7/14)

Be sure to hide dead rats in impossible to find places when you leave 

I'm very grateful that I don't have to deal with landlords any more, now it's just me versus the bank

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (17/7/14)

Et, get some sardines and unscrew the plug cover plates. Put the sardines in and close it up again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Et, get some sardines and unscrew the plug cover plates. Put the sardines in and close it up again.


Oh that's genius! Maybe stuff the dead rats with sardines while you're at it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bones (17/7/14)

Daar is nie pille vir domgeid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (17/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Et, get some sardines and unscrew the plug cover plates. Put the sardines in and close it up again.


 
And then when the smell becomes unbearable, say theirs pets are stinking and causing you to get headaches

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Necris (17/7/14)

hahaha...y'all are amateurs,take a dump in the geyser,walk away and smile



Sorry,i REALLLLY f'ken hate my landlord

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## RezaD (17/7/14)

Roflol....for real....how the f do you take a dump in the geyser? That would have to be called geyser burn?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/14)

None of you even know the clouds ET can blow... he was in my office and I had to turn on the fan to clear the air... I can only imagine the clouds he could blow in the confines of his pad! I have never seen commercial tanks tweaked like he can tweak and build his coils!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Necris (17/7/14)

RezaD said:


> Roflol....for real....how the f do you take a dump in the geyser? That would have to be called geyser burn?


suppose it helps that my geyser is an upright model,and off as the damn wires have burnt between the board and geyser,not that i did...i still live here
(thankfully we have an adjoining flat with seperate geyser to use until the electrician gets here)


----------



## Chef Guest (17/7/14)

Being dead isn't hard or painful for you.
It's the ones around you that really suffer and are the most traumatised
It's the same when your stupid.


----------



## Cat (17/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> None of you even know the clouds ET can blow... he was in my office and I had to turn on the fan to clear the air... I can only imagine the clouds he could blow in the confines of his pad! I have never seen commercial tanks tweaked like he can tweak and build his coils!


 
  Tooo Good!


----------



## Tristan (18/7/14)

Et, maybe it's fate. East London is calling

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/7/14)

I have asthma and have not used my inhaler since I started vaping. Looks like they just want to get rid of you. Idiots...

On a little different note...

Yesterday I had a arrogant guy with a cigarette in his hand come up to me and say : "Why is everyone sucking on that s#^? You know that is bad for you?" I calmly replied : "Smoking is much worse, and makes you smell like crap." Turned around and walked away. You guys should have seen his face... Classic. Normally I would try to have a civil conversation with someone like that, but this guy's attitude just completely put me off...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## ET (18/7/14)

or i could email him this :

http://www.projectvape.com/what-is-vaping/second-hand-vapor/
The most recent study I know of is conducted by clearstream working closely with utah vapers. The study has completed and is now in the process of full doctoral review so the summary is no longer published at that page. The short version is that second hand vapor contains no harmful chemicals and no nicotine. Really the only possible irritants that I can think of are the trace amounts of flavor.

http://www.vapersclub.com/factsaboutecigs.pdf
* If e-cigarettes were in immediate risk to public health they would have been banned immediately and recalled after the FDA study.
* Re:Nicotrol Inhaler: “the small amount of nicotine emitted into the environment is well below levels associated with adverse effects”
* Main ingredient (PG) used in the liquid is also used in asthma inhalers and to carry medicine to the lungs of lung transplant patients.

http://clearstream.flavourart.it/site/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/CSA_ItaEng.pdf
Conclusions
The above experiment, within the limits of the observed
parameters, has underlined that e-smoking
does not produce detectable amounts of toxic and carcinogenic
substances in the air of an enclosed space.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8614291
In conclusion, our study does not indicate any harmful effect of nicotine when given in its pure form by inhalation

http://www.v2cigs.com/blog/2012/07/...-cigs-has-fewer-risks-than-second-hand-smoke/
Once exhaled, the e-cig vapor was found to contain miniscule amount of nicotine and flavoring. The primary compound detected in the exhaled vapor was propylene glycol, which is present in many of the foods we eat has been deemed safe by the FDA. Despite being the first of its kind, this study proves what proponents of the electronic cigarette industry have been saying for years: second-hand vapor is not harmful.
http://www.healthnz.co.nz/ECigsExhaledSmoke.htm
The e-cigarette does not create side-stream smoke.
Exhaled breath after e-smoking contains even less nicotine per puff, as much of the nicotine inhaled is absorbed. Similarly, propylene glycol is largely absorbed and little is exhaled. 
No harm found in e-cigarette mist

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23033998
CONCLUSIONS:
For all byproducts measured, electronic cigarettes produce very small exposures relative to tobacco cigarettes. The study indicates no apparent risk to human health from e-cigarette emissions based on the compounds analyzed

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD (18/7/14)

Do it Et!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Do it Et!


I agree!


----------



## annemarievdh (18/7/14)

DO IT!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Metal Liz (18/7/14)

Agree dude, do it!!!


----------



## andro (18/7/14)

I know that is not gonna change their mind . But unfortunately i suffer from panic disorder ( is not in my head is a physical thing unfortunately) and since i started vaping im taking less than half the amount of meds i was taking before . 
You can show them my post and they can contact me if they want .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joey786 (18/7/14)

It's weird I suffered from migraines every odd day
Now thinking about it
I've had only 2 in the last month

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## andro (18/7/14)

And what about your heart rate ? Before doing some stairs and the heart rate was like doing a maraton , now after 2 years of vaping is like nothing happened


----------

